# Old Dr. Feeder (TR) ex-model story



## growinluvhandles (Mar 15, 2012)

I know this used to be on Dr. Feeder (Thomas Richards)'s old geocieties site.

It was a story about a model who quits modeling and starts hanging around a restaurant run by a guy named Fred (I think). Anyway, Fred is quite the cook, and soon, she's gaining weight. She's conflicted about getting fat, and Fred challenges her to gain 50 pounds... Nice story.

Anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## TheOwl (Mar 15, 2012)

Can find it on this archive of old geocities

http://www.geocities.ws/feedswomen/supermodel.html


----------



## growinluvhandles (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, Owl....


----------

